# Please ID these LPS coral



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

hey i bought these two corals and i didnt do any prior research on them and the guy i bought it from didnt seem to know much about them either. it was more of am impulse buy for me please ID them for me.

i want to do more research on caring for them.

i believe the second pic is some hammer


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

The first it's a elegance corral and the second I think is hammer.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

First looks like an indo-elegance (Catalaphyllia jardinei)

Second is a type of Euphyllia (hammer or anchor coral), can't tell exactly what type, but is likely Euphyllia ancora


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks again, i did some research and i do hope my stock biocube lights are good enough for them. i am also currently dosing with calcium and feeding with phytoplankton


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You may want to replace one of the lights (assuming you have compact flourescents) with another 50/50 bulb to provide some more usable light for the corals.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

yup thats what i have


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

what type of inverts /corals should i avoid with this type of lighting?
i know not to get any anemones and clams


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Anything with intense lighting needs may be problematic for you.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Both look like nice corals, and everyone above is correct with the ID.

Elegance likes to be on the sand and have its arms wave randomly (ie, not always lashed to one side of flow)

The hammer is a low-flow coral and it will extend more if its not being pushed around.


----------

